# For those of you that have a Protank Mini that Gurgles



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

After taking mine apart for cleaning it started gurgling. Took it apart several times wasting some juice in the process . Figured I will put another seal on top of the other one. Worked a charm


----------



## gertvanjoe (18/7/15)

Bubbly bubbly gurgle . Arhhggg


----------



## kelly22 (20/7/15)

Try turning ur wattage up alil i used to have it spitting through the driptip


----------



## gertvanjoe (20/7/15)

It seems to have seated properly now with the double seal thanks. When I draw really hard at low watts it still does a little. Just adjusted my style a bit. I'm only vaping for a short while now so sometimes the cigarette like draw style still kicks in.


----------

